# Jellyfish?



## shootingstar26 (Feb 24, 2010)

So, um, being an inexperienced fish keeper, I saw this, and thought it was cool, but I want to know what this collection of experienced and knowledgeable people have to say:

http://www.jellyfishart.com/Desktop-Jellyfish-Tank-and-Starter-Kit-p/nh764tik.htm

I kinda really want one. :wink:

also: if you click on "custom" then "jellyfish" apparently there's one you can even keep in a normal saltwater tank! Totally cool!


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

shootingstar26 said:


> So, um, being an inexperienced fish keeper, I saw this, and thought it was cool, but I want to know what this collection of experienced and knowledgeable people have to say:
> 
> http://www.jellyfishart.com/Desktop-Jellyfish-Tank-and-Starter-Kit-p/nh764tik.htm
> 
> ...


 
Better if left to someone with s/w set up*S*, IMO.


----------



## shootingstar26 (Feb 24, 2010)

It sounds like you're saying that I can't - shouldn't would be more accurate - do it because I don't have the knowledge or experience...
but that's exactly what I'M saying also. 

What I am/was looking for is/are comments on Jellyfish keeping because I never heard of it; of course the site (the one that sells the desktop aquarium) makes it sounds like it's easy, but I'm aware that that is probably not the case. 

Has anyone ever had the upside-down jellyfish or had any experience with something like the "desktop jelly aquarium?" It sounds like it would work fine, and a jellyfish would be a cool addition, but I don't know. I've never had a saltwater tank. Thoughts? Comments?


----------

